# Lexington outing this year????



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey, 
Are we going to have a lex outing this year??? Last one was a ball and I would like to attend this year. How about sometime before the 15 of jan if there is safe ice...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Yeah, I'm down for a Lex Outing. Pick a date, and schedule allowing, I'm there.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I will be there.

Is Mullins' still around? Oughta get a report from Mike to help set the date.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Last I heard, a car crashed through Mullins front door, but they plan to re-open.

Lots of ice outing threads poping up, we might need to organize them.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

Guess who?? Thats right...not even a buick...so far...could stop me from getting back in here and sharing some info and friendship with all you great folks. I am happy to report we are almost finished and reopened just in time for ice fishing. 
Report: Ice around the piling from shore not safe yet...90% open water in and around the harbor. The last fish I heard of taken was over a week ago on small spawn bags by the boat ramp...browns as I heard it. Minnows gallore in the harbor!! Only a few people fishing. When the store is open I should get some better info to share. 
Hope to see you all soon!! Let me know when your coming so I have lots of coffee ready!
Its good to be back...ahhhhhh! 
Keep your tip up and your bait wet!
Good Luck!!
Mike


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Glad to hear you are back, and luckily, no worse for the wear(physically). Will stop by when I get up that way again,

ficious


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Mike, I wondered what happened to ya. We seen the shop was closed up coming back from deer camp. Have some great stories and pics of the deer we took in Forestville this year. See you when the harbor freezes up. Take care and Happy Holidays to you and yours. AL


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Mike,
Glad to see you around. Keep us updated so we can make some trips up there. I am dying to get into some steel through the ice. That would be cool.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

mike,
Glad to hear your up and running,I quess it's hard to keep a good man down.Wishing you and your family a very MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A BLESSED NEW YEAR.See ya in the spring.



Larry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Is this outing still a go ? Anyone figure out a day ? If it's still in the works, I'm in.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm in too, if it doesn't comflict with any other plans.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

The ice is good, and the fish (steelies, browns, and perch)cooperative somedays in the harbor. If u guys set a date I will keep u all posted on conditions and make sure I have some nice minnows and waxies on hand. 
I cant predict when the fish will bite, but I have learned something u all might like to know. When the wind blows from the NE, the perch gather in the inside NE corner of the harbor.
We had a lot of fun last year on the ice with you all! Hope we get a chance to do it again!
Keep your tip up and your bait wet! Good luck!!
Mike


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well, if the ICE formed eariar I was going to plan it but since I won't beable to attend the outing now because I am up at college and break is over I hope someone else will take the ball. I highly doubt I would beable to make it.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey, Mullin. Check your PM's.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

How about Feb 1. Its an open date right now.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

danny, check out the harbors up there. i bet they are getting some steel and browns in them. be careful though. pb


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

for you football fans Feb.1 is the Super Bowl


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

February 8th would work for me.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Darrin,
Were going to go for them sometime. Were hoping the bays freeze over so we can go for some lakers. That would be FUN!

I might beable to make it the 8th but that depends on a few other things.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

How about the 7th? That way we could all make it to the LSC outing and the Lexington outing. That would make a solid weekend.

I definitely want to try for steelies/browns through the ice soon.

Zob


----------

